# Topics > Applications > AI in politics >  SAM, virtual politician, Wellington City, New Zealand

## Airicist

Website - politiciansam.nz

facebook.com/politiciansam

twitter.com/politician_sam

Creator - Nick Gerritsen

----------


## Airicist

Article "Would you vote for this AI politician?"

by Steven Millward
November 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Talk with the first-ever robot politician on Facebook Messenger"
SAM was built to listen to and inform folks on New Zealand's issues.

by David Lumb
November 25, 2017

----------

